# Zähler, Timer und Initialisierungsschritte



## luke89 (11 Mai 2009)

Hallo
Brauche wieder mal Hilfe 

ich brauche einen Zähler der die Zahl um 1 erhöht wenn er bei einer Lichtschranke ankommt und zurückgesetzt werden kann!
und dann brauch ich einen Zähler der nicht zurückgesetzt wird.

Ausserdem benötige ich einen Timer der 1s abzählt, wenn Schritt 4 vorbei ist und ein Vereinzeler ganz ausgefahren ist!

wie mache ich das am besten???

PS:
Was kann ich falsch gemacht haben wenn die TrySim Anbindung an SIMATIC nicht funktioniert?

DANKE


----------



## pjoddi (11 Mai 2009)

*sorry...*

 
Also, Du nimmst einen ganz neuen Zähler aus der Verpackung (keinen gebrauchten!!!), setzt ihn vorsichtig auf das Band, und dann gehts schon los 

Ob er dann um eins erhöht wird, wenn er bei der Lichtschranke ankommt, kannst Du dann ja direkt sehen...


----------



## Paule (11 Mai 2009)

Hallo luke89,

schreib doch einfach:

```
//*** Zähler ***
U E 0.0 // FZ
FP M 0.0
SPBN Wart
L MW 10  // Tageszähler
L 1
+I
T MW 10
L MD 12  // Endloszähler
L 2#1
+D
T MD 12
Wart: NOP 0
UN E 0.1 // Nullsteller
SPB Null
L 0
T MW 10
Null: NOP 0
//************
 
//*** Was auch immer ***
U E 1.0 // Schritt 4
FN M 1.0
= M 1.1
 U M 1.1
U E 1.1 // Zylinder
S M 1.2
U M 1.2
L S5 T#1S
SE T 1
U T 1
R M 1.2
//************
```


----------



## luke89 (11 Mai 2009)

wie gibt man die S5Time ein?
und woran erkenn ich das 1s vorbei is?


----------



## Paule (11 Mai 2009)

luke89 schrieb:


> wie gibt man die S5Time ein?
> und woran erkenn ich das 1s vorbei is?


 
na so: 

```
L S5 T#1S
// 1 S steht für eine Sekunde
// 5 M steht für 5 Minuten
// 3 H steht für 3 Stunden
// 2S500MS == 2,5 Sekunden
```
 
Die Zeit einer SE (Einschaltverzögerung) ist vorbei wenn der Ausgang des Timers ( U T 1 ) VKE "1" hat.


----------



## luke89 (11 Mai 2009)

aha also geh ich auf S = S4 und Verschliesser end, dann die 1s eingeben, R = nächster Schritt, und beim Ausgang wie komm ich dann drauf das vorbei is muss ich da irgendwas zuweisn?


----------



## online (11 Mai 2009)

Bahnhof???


----------



## TommyG (16 Mai 2009)

Alle Fragen

findest du eigentlich bei der Frau Sufu hier im Board.

Kennst du die nette Dame schon?
Hast Du Dir mal die Arbeitsunterlagen von siemens angeguckt?
Oder die Hilfe von S7?
Suchwort: Zähler Timer Set Reset

HF, Tom


----------

